# Triple Light (ESP, ABS, Brake [Flashing])



## maerD teW (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey all. Hope all is well for the new year.

Been working on this problem with my car: MY02 TTq 225

Keep getting a:
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
49-00 - No Communications

When I turn on the car, all I get is the ESP and ABS lights. Then when I drive for about 10 seconds (usually over 15mph) the brake light begins to flash and I hear 3 long beeps from the dash. Swapped out the Steering angle sensor with a working one, and still no resolve.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Ouch, that's a new one. Have you done a full vehicle scan with VAG COM? If you put in a known good sensor, then it'd be a wiring issue or possibly other codes in other controllers could point you to the problem.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

When you are driving does your dash look like all the power was temporarily cut? Like the car was turned off; gauges going to zero, beeps, brake light flashing, and dash lights come on? If so, it might be your Ignition Switch, I just replaced mine because I was having all kinds of weird electrical issues.


----------



## maerD teW (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Yes did a complete VAG scan. Only thing that keeps popping up is that G85 sensor. Even after replacement, no change. Its not a soft code (meaning it comes right back on after reset).

The dash acts normal. As soon as I turn on, car has the yellow ESP Off light on, and yellow ABS light. As soon as I'm into gear and rolling past 10-15mph, the red Brake light begins to flash, and I hear 3 steady beeps from the dash.

I know usually when one component is malfunctioning on the ESP system, that it'll shut the whole system down. But I changed the part that was required to be change and still the same. I checked the blocks associated with the G85 sensor and they read no data.

Wits end with this stupid X-mas tree I have on my dash.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

maerD teW said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yes did a complete VAG scan. Only thing that keeps popping up is that G85 sensor. Even after replacement, no change. Its not a soft code (meaning it comes right back on after reset).
> 
> The dash acts normal. As soon as I turn on, car has the yellow ESP Off light on, and yellow ABS light. As soon as I'm into gear and rolling past 10-15mph, the red Brake light begins to flash, and I hear 3 steady beeps from the dash.
> 
> ...


Like I said, if you're sure it's a known, good, working sensor (was it new?) then it sounds like you have a wiring issue. You'd need to measure continuity and resistance on the sensor harness back to it's controller. The ABS and ESP/ASR seem normal for the sensor not reading (I've had one not reading before either). The brake light beeping/warning is odd though. Have you checked your fluid level? The alarm goes off with low fluid level also.


----------



## maerD teW (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok quick update. 

The Steering Angle Sensor wasn't new, but on a car owned by a buddy (takes about half hr. to yank, so I tried that first). 

Brief history: Since I got the car, I was getting an error that read "Faulty-Intermittent Connection" (G85). All three lights came on once the error began, three long beeps from the dash was customary. The error would come and go, sometimes when I was driving it would come on, sometimes at a stand-still, sometimes when I turned on the car. From my understanding of the speed sensors, abs, steering angle and yaw/pitch sensors all need to work in order to achieve the ESP functionality.

Since then I got an APR upgrade, which couldn't be done at the shop, they had to send out my ECU to APR. Shop boss cited the fact the ESP light came on during the load, which caused the loading of the program to falter. Ever since that day, my ESP and ABS light stay on all the time, now my code reads- "No communication". Even if I try and recalibrate the sensor to send a 0 to it, bank 060 (which is the correct one to recal. the sensor) reads "ERROR".

I know this is a bit much, but trying to locate someone that had a similar problem. The electric issues are common enough, just hoping someone experienced the same level of @$$FUNKYN3$$ that I am. :wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

maerD teW said:


> Ok quick update.
> 
> The Steering Angle Sensor wasn't new, but on a car owned by a buddy (takes about half hr. to yank, so I tried that first).
> 
> ...


ABS, ESP, and steering angle sensor aren't part of the *Engine* Control Unit (ECU), so not sure how APR's file would affect the whole system. :what:


----------



## maerD teW (Mar 21, 2012)

My sentiments :bs: exactly until he pulled out wiring diagrams that pretty much shut me up. Does anyone know what voltage the cables from/to the should be reading? Thinking of testing out cable by cable tonight. Can't find a wiring diagram online for the ESP components.

:banghead:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

maerD teW said:


> My sentiments :bs: exactly until he pulled out wiring diagrams that pretty much shut me up. Does anyone know what voltage the cables from/to the should be reading? Thinking of testing out cable by cable tonight. Can't find a wiring diagram online for the ESP components.
> 
> :banghead:


You'd need a Bentley or the OEM repair/test document for that. I don't even know where the controllers are located, other than "in the dash."


----------



## jongbloedt (Feb 7, 2012)

not sure if im a whole lot of help, but my break light (the one that says BREAK) turns on and flashes and beeps 3 times, i replaced my breaks because my rear ones looked bad, and it went away!  as for the others, not sure.


----------

